# Question about browser for Mac



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I used only Safari but would like to add an additional browser to my Mac.  I  have two gmail accounts and would like to be able to have both of them open online at the same time.  I'm assuming that the only way to do that is if I have two different browsers.  Is that correct?

Could someone recommend a second browser?  I just took a look at Camino which is developed for Mac and it sounds interesting but I really have not read any personal opinions on it.

Thanks so much.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Firefox and Chrome are the two best browsers available for OSX, followed by Opera, Camino, and then Safari.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Someone Nameless said:


> I have two gmail accounts and would like to be able to have both of them open online at the same time. I'm assuming that the only way to do that is if I have two different browsers. Is that correct?


I'm pretty sure you can be logged into both accounts at the same time from the same browser. Have you tried it? If not, why not?

But I could be wrong.

Mike


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I've opened two different windows with the different email accounts on each.  When I log into the second one, the first one appears to be logged on but if I try to open an email or do anything, I am logged out and it goes back to the login screen.  I may be doing something wrong.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I like Chrome, it works especially well with Gmail


----------



## David5240 (Jun 21, 2011)

I use Firefox for my "2nd" browser


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Someone Nameless said:


> I have two gmail accounts and would like to be able to have both of them open online at the same time.


Why do you use the browser interface instead of an email client? Just curious.

Mike


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Two reasons, well, really three.   1. - I don't know any better.  2. - To save space on my computer 3. - So that I can access my email from anywhere.

You can tell me why I shouldn't do this.

I should have mentioned that I have a Macbook and an iMac and like to be able to access my mail from either one and also at work from my work pc.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh, I'm not trying to argue you out of it.  

I use Apple's Mail.app on my Mac mini, MacBook, iPod Touch, and iPad, and get my mail anywhere. I use Thunderbird on my Windows machine.

I have email accounts on Gmail, AT&T, and Mobile Me. The email client allows centralized access and storage of all my email, going back 15 years. I'm not limited by space provided by an ISP. And if I switch my ISP, I still have all my messages.

So far I haven’t needed to get my mail from anywhere I don't have access to one of the above, but should it happen, then I would use the web interface. I find it very limiting. But that's just me.

Mike


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

> I have email accounts on Gmail, AT&T, and Mobile Me. The email client allows centralized access and storage of all my email, going back 15 years. I'm not limited by space provided by an ISP. And if I switch my ISP, I still have all my messages.


Are you talking about the mail program installed on the Macs? Isn't that similar to Outlook? It doesn't just download the mail from the server? I didn't know I could access it anywhere.  Tell me more.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Mail.app does download from the server. It puts mail from every account in one place. You can still access your emails from the web just like before if desired, since Mail.app doesn't erase mail from the original server (unless you tell it to)

Mike


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I use apple mail also.  I hate web based email.  I can never quite figure them out.  I get my mail on my computer, my iphone and my ipad.  At work if I want to read it on my pc, I have to use the web.  The thing I do not like is that I have to delete each mail on each device.  Is there a way to set it up to delete from one and have it delete from all?  I Hate that really as I am a clutter bug and seldom delete emails, so when I do, I like it to be synced.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

corkyb said:


> The thing I do not like is that I have to delete each mail on each device. Is there a way to set it up to delete from one and have it delete from all?


I think this may be possible with an IMAP account, but probably not on a POP3 account. You'd have to set it to delete erased mails on the server immediately, and then when the clients were synced, they would be erased from the other machines.

Or maybe not, I've not had occasion to do this.

Mike


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

i do Gmail as IMAP, it keeps my mail app and the web synched


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I recently switched from gmail to yahoo and with the upgrade to lion I find myself relying on the mail app more and more if not exclusively over the web interface and I love.  I just wish it were an easier way to forward something to multiple contacts, but maybe I just haven't played with it enough.  As for the browser I use Firefox or Safari.  I like the customization FF offers but I like Safari as well.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

mistyd107 said:


> I just wish it were an easier way to forward something to multiple contacts, but maybe I just haven't played with it enough.


For a repeating list, just make a new list in the Address Book app, copy the appropriate contacts into it, and then when you want to forward the email to them, type in the name of the list. Otherwise, just do it the normal way by typing the name, then a comma, then another name.

And if you don't want everybody's name/email exposed to all, use the BCC (Blind Carbon Copy) field.

Mike


----------



## robertk328 (Jul 8, 2011)

Another vote for Chrome.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

does chrome support the mouse gestures?


----------

